# الرد على الأستاذ منقذ السقار | مدارس السبت 29 | ابن عزرا وبئر زمزم | [جزء 5]



## Fady N.Iskander (9 يوليو 2021)

بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد أمين.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ابن عزرا يعترف ان البئر هو بئر زمزم
الرد من الدقيقة 37 إلى 45[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يقول الأستاذ منقذ ان *ابن عزرا* قد قال ان البئر التى جلست عنده هاجر هو بئر زمزم،[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يقول ابن عزرا:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]"سُمى البئر بهذه الاسم لأن الاسماعيلين كانوا يقيمون عنده أعياداً سنوية لا يزال موجوداً ويسمى بئر زموم"[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويعلق عليها المفسر* جون جيل *ويقول:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]"ان فى زمن ابن عزرا كان يسمى البشر بزموم وبلا شك يقصد زمزم بئر بالقرب من مكة، والتى جلست عنده هاجر"[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويأتى بشخص غربى أخر يقول نفس الشيئ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الرد [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الحقيقة ان *ابن عزرا* قال بئر زموم وليس زمزم فأتى الأستاذ منقذ بموقع مجهول المصدر ومن المعروف ان المواقع ليست دليل على شيئ، يقول الموقع فى هامش الصفحة ان فى نسخ أخرى تقرء زمزم، ولكن بدون أن يقول لنا ما هى تلك النسخ وكم عددها لكى نستطيع الرجوع إليها.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لتعليق *المفسر جون جيل* فهو يؤكد انه يقصد فعلاً بئر زمزم، ولكن يعترض الشيخ على جون جيل فى قوله ان فى زمن ابن عزرا كان يسمى زموم ويعلق الأستاذ منقذ ويقول وهذا خطأ أى ان تسمية البئر هو زمزم منذ القدِم، ولكنه يقبل انه بئر هاجر، عجيب أمر الشيخ فهو يقبل ما يريده ويرفض ما لا يريده، فإن كلام جون جيل هنا هو فى صلب الموضوع وليس خارجه لكى تتحجج بنقطة انك تأخذ من الموضوع ما يختص بالموضوع وليس حكراً ان تأخذ كل ما يؤمن به المفسر او الشارح، لكن هنا الموضوع يختلف لأن كلام جون جيل هنا هو عن البئر نفسه، فلا تقول ان كلام جيل خطأ فى ان ابن عزرا يطلق على البئر فى زمنه زموم وليس زمزم.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أما الرد على الجزئية الخاصة ببئر زمزم هو ان ابن عزرا تأثر بما يقوله المسلمين فى عصره فى الأندلس فهو ينقل ما يسمعه من المسلمين ان جدهم هو اسماعيل وان البشر الذين يحجون إليها هو بئر زمزم البئر الذى جلست عنده هاجر فإعتقد ابن عزرا ان مكان البئر هو فى نطاق سيناء كما يقول الكتاب وكما فسر هو التوراة وعلى دراية بأن نطاق الأحداث كله يتمحور حول منطقة فلسطين ومصر وسيناء والأردن، ربما كان يعتقد ان منطقة البئر هذه موجوده ضمن الأماكن المذكورة فى التوراه فى رحلة ذهاب بنى إسرائيل إلى أرض الموعد.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أخيراً نقول ان ابن عزرا ليس حجة لأنه رأى واحد فقط ولا يوجد أحد من المسيحيين أو حتى اليهود غيره قال ما قاله هذا.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وكما هو واضح من الآيات التالية





> [/FONT]


​


> 14. فَبَكَّرَ ابْرَاهِيمُ صَبَاحا وَاخَذَ خُبْزا وَقِرْبَةَ مَاءٍ وَاعْطَاهُمَا لِهَاجَرَ وَاضِعا ايَّاهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفِهَا وَالْوَلَدَ وَصَرَفَهَا. فَمَضَتْ وَتَاهَتْ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ.​ 15. وَلَمَّا فَرَغَ الْمَاءُ مِنَ الْقِرْبَةِ طَرَحَتِ الْوَلَدَ تَحْتَ احْدَى الاشْجَارِ​ 16. وَمَضَتْ وَجَلَسَتْ مُقَابِلَهُ بَعِيدا نَحْوَ رَمْيَةِ قَوْسٍ لانَّهَا قَالَتْ: «لا انْظُرُ مَوْتَ الْوَلَدِ». فَجَلَسَتْ مُقَابِلَهُ وَرَفَعَتْ صَوْتَهَا وَبَكَتْ.​ 17. فَسَمِعَ اللهُ صَوْتَ الْغُلامِ. وَنَادَى مَلاكُ اللهِ هَاجَرَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ لَهَا: «مَا لَكِ يَا هَاجَرُ؟ لا تَخَافِي لانَّ اللهَ قَدْ سَمِعَ لِصَوْتِ الْغُلامِ حَيْثُ هُوَ.​ 18. قُومِي احْمِلِي الْغُلامَ وَشُدِّي يَدَكِ بِهِ لانِّي سَاجْعَلُهُ امَّةً عَظِيمَةً».​ 19. وَفَتَحَ اللهُ عَيْنَيْهَا فَابْصَرَتْ بِئْرَ مَاءٍ فَذَهَبَتْ وَمَلَاتِ الْقِرْبَةَ مَاءً وَسَقَتِ الْغُلامَ.​ 20. وَكَانَ اللهُ مَعَ الْغُلامِ فَكَبِرَ وَسَكَنَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَكَانَ يَنْمُو رَامِيَ قَوْسٍ.​ 21. وَسَكَنَ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ. وَاخَذَتْ لَهُ امُّهُ زَوْجَةً مِنْ ارْضِ مِصْرَ.​ (تكوين 21: 14-21)​




[FONT=&quot]فكما نرى انها تاهت فى برية بئر سبع، أى ان جميع المناطق التى حدث فيها هذه الواقعه هو داخل هذه البرية وليس خارجها ومن المعروف ان برية بئر سبع هى جنوب إسرائيل وملاصقة لشبه جزيرة سيناء الواقع بها برية فاران.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وكما هو واضح من الآية رقم 21 انه سكن فى برية فاران واخذت له انه زوجة من مصر وليس من العرب أو غيرهم، إذا فهو قد سكن فى فاران وفاران كما يقول *يوسابيوس القيصرى (+340م)*: [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الآن مدينة وراء العربية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] ملاصقة لصحراء السركاسيين، من خلالها عبر بنى إسرائيل من سيناء، تقع وراء العربية إلى الجنوب، ثلاثة أيام إلى الشرق إلى أيله حيث يؤكد الكتاب المقدس ان اسماعيل سكن [هناك].[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]المصدر/[/FONT]​ https://www.tertullian.org/fathers/eusebius_onomasticon_02_trans.htm[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]التعليق[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فإن فاران تبعد حوالى 3 أيام بما يوازى 120 كيلو متر تقريباً، فإن هذه المسافة ها تقريبا بين أيلة وفاران الموجوده فى جنوب شبه جزيرة سيناء وليس مكة الموجوده على بعد حوالى 1000 كيلو تقريباً مستحيل تكون هاجر عبرت كل هذه المساحة الشاسعه.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فإن العربية التى يتكلم عنها يوسابيوس ليست شبه الجزيرة العربية انما العربية هى الأرض الممتدة حول مدينة البتراء الموجوده فى وسط الأردن وعاصمتها هى البتراء نفسها لأنها أهم مدينة بها، كل هذه تسمى العربية فإن أيضاً كلام يوسابيوس هو فى نطاق هذه المنطقة وليس مكة التى هى على بعد حوالى 1000 كليو من العربية بما فيها من مدن كثيرة 
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نقطة أخرى هامة هى ان هناك علماء يهود أخرين ذكروا ان فاران فى سيناء مثلاً يقول [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]سعديا الفيومى (+942م):[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][ومنهم من يحتج للنسخ بفواسيق (أى ايات) من الكتاب المقدس. فأرى أن أثبتها واثبت ما يقول فيها وما عليها فالأول قول التورية (تثنية 33: 2) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]«جَاءَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ سِينَاءَ وَأَشْرَقَ لهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ وَتَلأْلأَ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ وَأَتَى مِنْ رَبَوَاتِ القُدْسِ» *وهذه ال3 أسماء لجبل سيناء*، وذلك أن كل جبل يكون ممتداً بحذاء بلدان، فأسماءها تقطعه بالأسماء بما تسمى كل قطعه منه باسم البلد الذى يقابلها.][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]المصدر/[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot](الأمانات والإعتقادات، المقالة الثالثة فى الأمر والنهى)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]سعيد بن يوسف المعروف بسعديا الفيومى، الأمانات والإعتقادات، ص. 133.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]التعليق[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فكما نرى ان سعديا الفيومى يقول ان الثلاث مدن المذكورين فى هذه الآية تحديداً هى فى سيناء ويأتى كلامه فى نطاق شرح شيئ من الناسخ والمنسوخ فى التوراة، وسوف يكون لنا عودة مع قول سعديا الفيومة مرة أخرى لأن الشيخ قد اقتبس من ترجمته أمر متعلق بهذا ولكن فى وقته.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]زوجة إسماعيل مصرية ام عربية؟[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]يقول الأستاذ منقذ أمر مضحك للغاية لكن أولاً نرى إثبات أن زوجة إسماعيل مصرية وليس عربية من واقع كتابنا المقدس، يقول الكتاب المقدس: [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]"وَسَكَنَ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ، وَأَخَذَتْ لَهُ أُمُّهُ زَوْجَةً مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ." (تكوين 21: 21)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الله قد قال فى كتابه ان زوجة إسماعيل مصرية.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ماذا يقول الشيخ؟ [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يأتى بمراجع غربية تنقل الإجماع العربى على ان زوجة إسماعيل عربية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]السؤال من أولى بالتصديق[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]العرب ام الكتاب المقدس؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الحقيقة عند قراءة ما أتى به الشيخ من مراجع تثبت تناقض قوله وعدم صحته [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أتى الشيخ بمرجعين [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فأول مرجع هو محمد وخلفاءه، تأليف واشنطون إيرفينج، ص. 66. ويقول المرجع أن إسماعيل تزوج من ابنة ((((*معد*)))) من أمراء جرهم.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بينما يأتى بمرجع أخر وهو *خلاصة تاريخ العرب، لويس سيدو.* ويقول المرجع ان إسماعيل تزوج من ابنة ((((*مضاض*)))) سيد جرهم.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الرد على ذلك[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الحقيقة يا شيخ منقذ نحن نؤمن بالكتاب المقدس وليس إجماع العرب لأن فكرة إجماع العرب هذا أمر مضحك![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فأنت تقول انه عربية بناءاً على إجماع العرب، وماذا عن باقى سكان الأرض؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لو مضينا بهذا المعيار الفاشل لقلنا لك أن إجماع المسيحيين هو ان المسيح له المجد إله الكون، فهل تقبل بهذا الإجماع؟ نحن أولى بالقول والإجماع فى ما يخص المسيح.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مثال أخر[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أجمع المسيحيين على انه لن يأتى أى نبى بعد المسيح رب البشرية، لا يوجد مسيحى يقول ان هناك نبى سوف يأتى، فهل تقبل هذا الإجماع؟ [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]العرب حجة على أنفسهم وليس على غيرهم يا شيخ[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فهل تريدنا أن نقبل كلام البشر ونرفض كلام الله فى كتابه المقدس؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الخلاصة هو أن زوجة إسماعيل مصرية بحسب قول كتابنا المقدس.[/FONT]​


----------



## My Rock (21 سبتمبر 2021)

أضحكتني فقرة اجماع العرب... تصور لو نقدنا العقائد الاخرى بإجماع الفنرجية..


----------



## grges monir (25 أكتوبر 2021)

شاهدت حلقات الاخ وحيد فى الرد
ممتع وشيق


----------



## Epshoi (13 مارس 2022)

انا لا استعجب من افعال الشيخ منقذ بأي حاول من الاحوال فاسلوب قص النصوص وتزويرها هو جهاد في حد ذاته ونحن نعلم ان الحرب خدعة ويجوز الكذب فيها وهذا ما يفعله السقار هو وكل امثاله


----------

